# Joomla Help



## hewunch (Aug 30, 2009)

OK I am trying to learn Joomla, but I am getting some errors and I do not know how to correct them.
For instance, my main menu on my local host in Xammp lite says 
*Warning*:  Parameter 1 to modMainMenuHelper::buildXML() expected to be a reference, value given in *C:\xammp\xampplite\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\cache\handler\callback.php* on line *99

On my main menu page (menu item manager) I get these errors
**Warning*:  Parameter 4 to JHTMLMenu::treerecurse() expected to be a reference, value given in *C:\xammp\xampplite\htdocs\joomla15\libraries\joomla\html\html.php* on line *87*

*Warning*:  array_slice() expects parameter 1 to be array, null given in *C:\xammp\xampplite\htdocs\joomla15\administrator\components\com_menus\models\list.php* on line *143*

*Warning*:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in *C:\xammp\xampplite\htdocs\joomla15\administrator\components\com_menus\models\list.php* on line *147*

*Warning*:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in *C:\xammp\xampplite\htdocs\joomla15\administrator\components\com_menus\views\list\view.php* on line *65*

Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## rb765 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow...looks like Greek to me.


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

Hans, ever see Star Wars????:biggrin:

One word.....


ALPHAGEEK!!!!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Aug 30, 2009)

What version of xampp did you install?   If you installed 1.7.2 thats probably the cause because it has php 5.3 in it and joomla is not ready for that.    If thats the case, try installing 1.7.1 and move your joomla files there.


----------



## Billman (Aug 30, 2009)

More info would help.

Is this the result of a fresh install?

Did you alter the code in any of the files?

Is this the result of a upgrade in version?

To me, without any other info, it kind of looks like the database isn't set up.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 30, 2009)

OK this was a fresh, I am just learning install. SO I copied my joomla folder out and then uninstalled 1.7.2 . Then I installed 1.7.1 and now I can't get the local host to respond. To be a great program, it sure is a pain to get set up right. Any help, would be greatly appreciated.  (yes I rebooted between the uninstall and install just in case)


----------



## alphageek (Aug 30, 2009)

After the install, did you run the apache_start.bat file in the installed directory??   Thats the only thing I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Billman (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahhh, I see now... I believe I was correct.  Your Joomla program is/was calling out to a non-existent database.

You will probably need to configure a server database to go along with it unless it was installed with something like Fantastico.  Programs like Joomla, vBulletin, bbphp require a database like Apache or something equivalent.

Does your host offer the ability for you to configure a database (not all do)?


----------



## hewunch (Aug 30, 2009)

I am trying to run apache locally. Alpha, the Xammp control center says apache is running.


----------



## RHunter (Aug 30, 2009)

Billman said:


> Programs like Joomla, vBulletin, bbphp require a database like Apache or something equivalent.



A database like Apache?  And all this time I thought Apache was a Web Server? :wink:

Actually all the Joomla's I have setup, I cheat and get XAMPP.

http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html

It installs everything you need on the "backend" to make Joomla work.

Good Luck!

-Doug


----------



## hewunch (Aug 30, 2009)

Doug, I think xampp is my problem. version 1.7.2 was working, sort of. version 1.7.1 is totally pooched.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never tried joomla under xampp....   I'll give it a shot when I get a chance, then I can hopefully help a bit more.   Maybe Doug will have some other thoughts, but I'll let you know if I get a chance to look.


----------



## Billman (Aug 31, 2009)

RHunter said:


> A database like Apache?  And all this time I thought Apache was a Web Server? :wink:


Yes you are correct.  Sorry, my bad in trying to reply to this post, wrangle my kid and pack my car for a 2 hour road trip at the same time.  That's what I get for not fully proof reading what I just wrote and just hitting "Submit Reply".

I meant to say a database like MySQL or such.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok I got Xampp 1.7.1 running. But only if I go to http://127.0.0.1 not //localhost/
That said when I try to go to Joomla with the install directory intact, it says delete the directory. When I try to go to Joomla with the install directory deleted it says "Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to database"

Funny thing is, I am normally really good with computer stuff (ok mostly hardware, building, repairing, etc). Totally frustrated.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 31, 2009)

Oops!!   That last set of errors (the db ones , not the localhost) is because we brought over the joomla directories, but no the DB one I'll bet.   Thats my bad... I should have had you save both.   I'd recommend  a new install of joomla on the 1.7.1.  Hopefully you hadn't done anything with it yet as any changes are gonna be tough to get back.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 31, 2009)

that was after a fresh install


----------



## alphageek (Aug 31, 2009)

It was a fresh joomla install too???  I though you had saved your joomla directory from 1.7.2?

If I get a chance today, I'll DL xampp and give it a shot.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 31, 2009)

I did save my directory, but I also tried just going at it fresh. If it helps, I am running Vista Home Premium 32bit. Thx for the help! I think I will like Joomla... if I can ever get it up and running.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 1, 2009)

OK..... I tried it... did it roughly in the same order as you.   Heres what I learned
-- Joomla doesn't like 1.7.2... NEED 1.7.1 for sure.
-- Uninstalling xammp under windows doesn't guarantee it to be clean no matter what... I used the zip installs (just unzipping into a directory vs using the installer .exe) and windows still keeps some processes at times.
-- to be SURE 1.7.2 is gone completely delete the directory, which might require killing processes (mysqld, xampp_????, and apache are all possible problems).

Once 1.7.2 is gone, install 1.7.1 (again I used the zip file instead of the exe but either should work).   Then start the xampp using xampp_start.bat or the xampp control panel.   Make sure that you can get to http://localhost then you can install joomla.

If you have more questions, I have it running now and should be able to answer.


----------

